# Can you use a Joey receiver on a Hopper on a different account



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi have a Hopper 3 and a Joey. Next week we are going to a buddy's lake house for a week, and he also has a Hopper 3 and a Joey. His spare bedroom is wired for satellite but has no Joey in it since the bedroom is not used much. He says a cable is run from that bedroom to the area where the hybrid solo hub is located. 

Would I be able to take the Joey from my house and use it at his house and connect it to the line run to that spare bedroom to be able to watch TV there in there? Just wondering if it'll work since his Hopper 3 is on a separate Dish account?

Thanks in advance to anyone who knows it this would work.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry. Joeys will only talk to the Hoppers on their account.


----------



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> Sorry. Joeys will only talk to the Hoppers on their account.


OK thanks James!


----------



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> Sorry. Joeys will only talk to the Hoppers on their account.


What if I were to take my Hopper instead and connect it directly to his LNB. Would that work?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

JeffBostock said:


> What if I were to take my Hopper instead and connect it directly to his LNB. Would that work?


No. He has a different account. Dish Receivers can only be active on one account at a time.


----------



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

thomasjk said:


> No. He has a different account. Dish Receivers can only be active on one account at a time.


Yes I know a receiver can only be active to one account at a time. I'm not trying to put it on his account. The Hybrid LNB has 2 outputs. My question is, is it possible to have one Hopper connected to one output and then have another Hopper on a different Dish account connected to the other output?

I know with older LNB's, this kind of arrangement would be possible on older receivers.

So with the Hybrid LNB, can 1 hopper on one account work as well as a 2nd hopper on a different account? So are the 2 outputs on the Hybrid LNB linked together? I wouldn't think they are.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

JeffBostock said:


> Yes I know a receiver can only be active to one account at a time. I'm not trying to put it on his account. The Hybrid LNB has 2 outputs. My question is, is it possible to have one Hopper connected to one output and then have another Hopper on a different Dish account connected to the other output?
> 
> I know with older LNB's, this kind of arrangement would be possible on older receivers.
> 
> So with the Hybrid LNB, can 1 hopper on one account work as well as a 2nd hopper on a different account? So are the 2 outputs on the Hybrid LNB linked together? I wouldn't think they are.


You still can't do it with out using a DPH42 switch which is required for 2 H3s' on a single account. You can't have receivers on 2 different accounts in the same configuration.


----------



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

thomasjk said:


> You still can't do it with out using a DPH42 switch which is required for 2 H3s' on a single account. You can't have receivers on 2 different accounts in the same configuration.


OK thanks, I appreciate the info.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

JeffBostock said:


> Yes I know a receiver can only be active to one account at a time. I'm not trying to put it on his account. The Hybrid LNB has 2 outputs. My question is, is it possible to have one Hopper connected to one output and then have another Hopper on a different Dish account connected to the other output?
> 
> I know with older LNB's, this kind of arrangement would be possible on older receivers.
> 
> So with the Hybrid LNB, can 1 hopper on one account work as well as a 2nd hopper on a different account? So are the 2 outputs on the Hybrid LNB linked together? I wouldn't think they are.


If separate tuning is important enough to buy a DPH42 why not buy him a Joey 2 that he can activate and deactivate when needed?


----------



## MrQuestions (Nov 10, 2017)

This is also called account packing and goes against dish network policies. You’re not allowed to take a receiver from a different account and use it on services for another account. You’re technically avoiding a service fee. When you add additional receivers onto an account you get charged a leased receiver fee of around 7-10 per month. So you’re technically adding a service to his account, bypassing the fee, and getting free Dish service. There is not a way to bypass this. You have to have the satellite dish it was originally installed onto to work.


----------



## MrQuestions (Nov 10, 2017)

RBA said:


> If separate tuning is important enough to buy a DPH42 why not buy him a Joey 2 that he can activate and deactivate when needed?


You can do this but I'd recommend purchasing that receiver. That would allow you to active/deactivate a receiver without getting charged unreturned equipment fees


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You might want to do some research on that "same dish / multiple receivers from different accounts" . I know of at least 2 configurations that work fine this way. At worst - the odd Hopper will not be able to access programs from the other and vice versa.


----------

